# masterthecube.com buyer's feedback



## waffle=ijm (Oct 17, 2008)

recently, my order has has been coming later than expected (3weeks) and my parents are starting to shake their fist in the air in spite and they are convinced that they guy who runs masterthecube.com is a scammer. And they will not let me do business over online sites like masterthecube and cube4you

So, I decided to make thread asking people to give their honest feedback about the actual masterthecube.com products and pretty much everything else (shipping, communication, etc.). I don't want products from his eBay page since my parents want legit feedback from the real site. 

I'll start with the email he sent me concerning my package. I HONESTLY believe that his communication is great since he writes back within the hour (more like 10 minutes)



the masterthecube.com guy said:


> Don't worry about the constant e-mails. Sometimes non paypal orders I lose the information and get sidetracked.



Still my parents are not convinced



the masterthecube.com guy said:


> Ill make sure your order gets filled today. Ill also send the tracking number so your parents will have nothing to worry about!



Parents are slightly happier but not convinced.

The more feedback the better! 

IF you're about to say anything about cube4you stuff, I bought from masterthecube.com since its cheaper to ship in the US.

Help me out here because without more feedback I can't get new cubes!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS in advance.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm debating whether to get white eastsheens from him or cube4you. 

Shipping is cheaper and the cubes are around the same price as c4y.

Shipping is also faster from masterthecube.com

But, I don't know if I can trust the guy.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 17, 2008)

my 5x5 es came on time great quality he is very good at responding he is not a scammer


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 17, 2008)

I ordered a full white Eastsheen set on 15th September. They still haven't arrived yet. He says orders outside the US may take up to 6 weeks which it hasn't been yet. I chased it up on his forum yesterday but he hasn't replied yet.

When I ordered my DIYs from C4U they came within 2 weeks


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 17, 2008)

I know that recently there was some issue with his supplier sending him the wrong quantities. I'm not sure what the deal is on how long fixing that will take, but read the posts on the forum, as they mention it.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 18, 2008)

Tucker is a cool guy you can trust him, wayyyy more than cube4you.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 18, 2008)

I find the problem with all online websites is the shipping part.
Nowadays many shipping companies do not ship packages to the correct place or by the correct method, causing lost of packages or delays.
Give others a chance. His supplier may also be the one giving him problems.
The supplier could have sent the wrong amount of products or maybe shipped it to late or even ship it to the wrong place, causing delays in all orders


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks guys! 
I'm happy to say that I have received confirmation for my order.


----------



## bearit (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t--i50QO-4A

http://www.masterthecube.com/customerreviews

http://masterthecube.com/forums/index.php?topic=2381.0
(Look at Joecuber06 and Cubesareforsquares posts halfway down)

I spend a lot of time on masterthecube, and lately Tucker has been pretty busy, he ordered some white Eastsheens but the company messed up his order and so he had to wait for new eastsheens to show up while at the same time he was out of DIY's and had to order more which caused a backup during which lots of backorders piled up for both the eastsheens and the DIY's. After they finally got here Tucker has been working hard, spending most of his spare time sending the cubes out, but because he has an assemble and lube package offered on his site he cant' simply throw a bag full of cubies in a box and put in the mail, so it's taking time, and considering how hard he is working he is making some mistakes ( if you look at the other threads on the website) however he is working through them and your cube will come, hope the links helps convince you parents
Bearit


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 27, 2008)

nearly 6 weeks and still no cubes, I sent him my receipt ID and he hasn't replied. I think I'm going to order from somewhere else if he will refund me. 

I wouldn't recommend ordering from here. Busy or not, it's not the buyers problem.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it is your problem if you buy from him knowing that he is busy and might take awhile.
if you knew he was busy and still ordered from him, you were taking the risk, so can't really blame him


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 27, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> Well, it is your problem if you buy from him knowing that he is busy and might take awhile.



retarded.

simply retarded.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 27, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> Well, it is your problem if you buy from him knowing that he is busy and might take awhile.
> if you knew he was busy and still ordered from him, you were taking the risk, so can't really blame him



what are you on about? Are you saying that it's my problem that I ordered some cubes and they haven't arrived?

I had no idea he was busy, I came across an attractive deal for some cubes so I bought them (at this point, I didn't even know he had a forum or anything). After a month of waiting I emailed him and got an automated reply. I found his forum and chased it up. he said everything is fine if you received a paypal receipt which I did, I asked him if I will get confirmation once they are shipped and he didn't reply. A week later I pm'd him and he said he will look into it if I sent him my transaction ID. I sent him that and he hasn't replied to me.


----------



## riffz (Oct 27, 2008)

I placed an order for a DIY cube on September 5th and it hasn't arrived yet...

Needless to say, I won't be ordering from him again.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 27, 2008)

I dont see why you guys are getting all butthurt so quickly. Almost everyone who is a member of the masterthecube forum will tell you that Tucker is one of, if not the most reliable guys you can buy from. Give it some more time and keep trying to contact him. I'm almost positive he will work it out if it is in his power.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 27, 2008)

riffz said:


> I placed an order for a DIY cube on September 5th and it hasn't arrived yet...
> 
> Needless to say, I won't be ordering from him again.



You do realize that everyone who reported a problem has reported the same problem in this same time period, and the reason behind it has been given multiple times?


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 27, 2008)

Ethan Rosen said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > I placed an order for a DIY cube on September 5th and it hasn't arrived yet...
> ...



Seriously what are these guys' problems. I mean if this was cube4you it'd be understandable because problems like this and worse happen so often and with absolutely no customer service. But Tucker is not like that. Masterthecube is a good, reliable site.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 27, 2008)

Most of the problems happen from international shipping.

The package does get lost.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 27, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



I had much better service from C4U, and faster delivery, even to the UK.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 27, 2008)

It is the opposite for me. So either I got lucky, or you got lucky. But I have heard far more and far worse stories of problems from cube4you.


----------



## riffz (Oct 27, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



This is a thread for reporting your experiences with masterthecube.com. I wasn't asking why it was delayed, I was simply sharing my experience. And I don't care why its delayed, I'll just order from a different site that doesn't get backed up because its being run by one guy.

So as for my "problem", I have none, but maybe you shouldn't go telling people off without thinking first.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I personally love the man because he forgot to send my diy, and to repay me, he gave me a completely free es 4x4 with it, which means he lost money on me, to keep my business. You be the judge.


----------



## eragg0 (Oct 28, 2008)

ok. i understand that he is busy but is over month with no reply is too much or do i need to wait more?


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ask for compensation. maybe a free keychain because you waited so long.
just keep on PM him until he reply.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 4, 2008)

ok, update on my situation. 

Today I emailed Tucker and asked for a refund, he replied shortly after and confirmed he will process my refund later today. I feel a bit better now. (it's been over 6 weeks)

Now to find an Eastsheen set............


----------



## carpainter69 (Nov 4, 2008)

I've ordered from him twice now. The first time I ordered the ES set and it took about a week for him to process it and it to get to me. The second time was a white DIY and it took about 3 days to get from the time I ordered. Tucker always responded to my e-mail questions and was generally very helpful. I will definitely buy from him again.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 4, 2008)

I have Tucker's cell number, if you ever need me to give him a hollar, just PM me xD

And NO. I will NOT give out his number.
...Ethan.


I am actually a moderator on his forums, masterthecube.com/forums
And he sent me a free type A just for being there as a mod 
Tucker is a very cool guy.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm sure he really is a nice guy, it's just a shame that it's been over 6 weeks and no cubes and no replys. Therefore I've decided to cut my losses and try for a refund which he is sorting out now. 

Anyone know of a place for a deal on some ES cubes?


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 4, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> I'm sure he really is a nice guy, it's just a shame that it's been over 6 weeks and no cubes and no replys. Therefore I've decided to cut my losses and try for a refund which he is sorting out now.
> 
> Anyone know of a place for a deal on some ES cubes?


You've never heard of huskyomega on Ebay? He has the best deals on Eastsheens I've ever seen, and his shipping is fast. Just recently he added white Eastsheens! 

If you want to just buy Eastsheens, I would highly recommend buying from him.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 4, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure he really is a nice guy, it's just a shame that it's been over 6 weeks and no cubes and no replys. Therefore I've decided to cut my losses and try for a refund which he is sorting out now.
> ...



wow, those are some good deals and lots of combinations of sets. I think I will order here. 

I don't know whether to get black or white cubes now.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't get the ones with 3x3s if you want black, they're Famwealth cubes (they don't have springs in them = worse than storeboughts)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2008)

update.

package came in. he included a small gift as an apology for the delay.


----------

